# Help think I made a mistake buying a Craftsman snowblower!!



## 1happyguy (Aug 11, 2014)

Great site!!

A few of us in our neighborhood just bought a Craftsman 24 inch snowblower yesterday. We split the cost 3 ways and two of us, including myself think we should have bought the ariens Compact 24!! I know that the Craftsman gets pretty good reviews but, it just seems the the Ariens is just bulit better.

We live about 12 miles from DC and some winters we get dumped on and some winters very little snow!! Everything from wet snow to dry snow!! I feel that a 24" snowblower is all we need.
Ariens just seems to be better all the way around!!

Please let me know what you think!

Great site!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello 1happyguy, welcome to *SBF!!* there is no comparing a new craftsman to a new ariens. can you return the craftsman so you can go get an ariens


----------



## 1happyguy (Aug 11, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> hello 1happyguy, welcome to *SBF!!* there is no comparing a new craftsman to a new ariens. can you return the craftsman so you can go get an ariens


 Thanks and Yes I can return it!!

I don't want to break any board rules but the price difference is worth it for the Ariens!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i luv my older toro's but if I were to buy a new two stage snowblower an ariens would be number one on my list


----------



## 1happyguy (Aug 11, 2014)

Toro makes some good stuff!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms...


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome.

What was the price difference, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## 1happyguy (Aug 11, 2014)

Its about $200 more than the Ariens compact 24. It seems that they have started to put in the Briggs in the compact 24 now.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hmm, for the extra coin you get a steel chute, cast iron auger transmission, a light, steel dash, and a remote control for the deflector(as far as I could tell). 

And there is the option for hand warmers on the Ariens, did not see that on the Craftsman. 

Craftsman's warranty, 2 years. 

Ariens warranty, 5 on the auger transmission, 3 years on the rest of it. 

I don't know, I'd take the other two along, and take a look at the Ariens. Just to keep the peace.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

WHY is there a threesome going on with this ANYWAY???????????? 1,045


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> WHY is there a threesome going on with this ANYWAY?


I had two neighbors that shared ownership in a snow-blower.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

He11, if there is tree of ya, I would have gone for the bigger deluxe series in an Ariens. A 30" cut will make short work of all three driveway's. 

About $400 a household will get ya's a nice blower that will out last some one (if not all) before they move out. 

I can see one of the three getting p1ssed off cause the other two are take'n to long.

But this is coming from a guy that has a few blowers to choose from.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I would never, and I mean *N E V E R * go in to joint ownership on a piece of equipment. You are asking for trouble. Just my very humble 2¢.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> I would never, and I mean *N E V E R *go in to joint ownership on a piece of equipment. You are asking for trouble. Just my very humble 2¢.


I agree with you on that


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I agree with you on that


I would also agree as well. Never do the joint ownership.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I have never done it myself but I know of two incidents of this happening and it doesn't work. One of the fastest ways to lose friends and make enemies. *Buy your own toys and break your own toys and repair your own toys.*


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Craftsman blower*

Welcome to the forum

I have agree with the concensus, the new Craftsman blowers are not up to the former quality they held. If you were talking one of the 70's-80's units, that would be different. In those days not only were they good, but one of the better units IMO. Today though, their quality has dropped off considerably.

If you want a tank and can fine one, the older Craftsman 2 stage units that start with a 536 serial number prefix and have the Tecumseh transmission in them are some of the strongest units IMO (I'm an older Craftsman advocate in case you hadn't guessed).

Joint ownership (even among relatives) is fraught with potential issues. Unless you are dedicated to joint ownership and you don't have enough cash to go-it-alone, then consider maybe a used machine. There are good used machines out there at a reasonable price. Some will need some TLC but it can be great bang-for-the-buck in many cases with proper selection.


----------



## 1happyguy (Aug 11, 2014)

The craftsman was returned with no problems!! 

We have decided to go with an Ariens.

The choices right now are the compact 24 or the Deluxe 28 with the auto turn. I have noticed that there is a 24 in Deluxe that has the BIGGER engine it but, it seems hard to find. 

Thanks for the concerns with the shared equipment but, we already share a commercial grade toro lawnmower and a wood splitter. We have NO problems in our neighborhood with people sharing.


----------



## c3po (Mar 21, 2014)

1happyguy said:


> The craftsman was returned with no problems!!
> 
> We have decided to go with an Ariens.
> 
> ...


Sharing a lawnmower or a wood splitter is no big deal, if either of those does not work you can easily wait a week. A snow blower is the worst piece of equipment to share. I live north of Washington D.C. and we can get hit with 12 to 24 inch snowstorms, you want to get out and use the machine right after it snows. Have you guys decided who is going to keep the snow blower, because the person that has it will get 1st shot at the snow.

What if the snow blower needs repairs, who is going to pay for it, are you guys going to blame one another. Quite a few things could go wrong and the machine can get damaged, what if your the 3rd guy using the machine and the 2nd guy breaks the machine and you have to shovel 2 feet of snow. The more you use a snow blower the better the chances are that it will need repairs.

I use my snow blower on a few of my neighbors driveways, but here is the catch, I do my driveway 1st, and I get to the other driveways when I am ready, in your scenario your going to be getting phone calls. Lets say the snow stops falling at 6 a.m. and you want to sleep in till noon or so, maybe you will watch some television and then use the snow blower in the mid afternoon, and I have scene people snow blow either right after a storm or many hours later. If you have that snow blower you are going to be getting phone calls from the 2 other people. I hope you guys do not have any problems, good luck with your new Ariens


----------



## 1happyguy (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks for concerns!!

Just a little background I am a ASE certified mechanic and have been for over 20 years!! So, fixing lawn equipment and such isn't a problem for me.
But, there are some good points that have been brought up.

I am now a bit concerned with the auto turn reviews with the deluxe models. 

I will be doing the snow removal on my time!! Yes in the DC area can get very interesting or boring with the weather!!

Pretty sure that after we buy the Ariens we will have NO snow this year!

Thanks again


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

1happyguy said:


> The craftsman was returned with no problems!!
> 
> We have decided to go with an Ariens.
> 
> ...


Ohh, Now thats a tough decision. I guess it might depend on your upper body strength and ability to turn the machine. As an ASE mechanic, I will assume that this might not be as much of an issue. 

Size and storage may also be something that should be considered. I am not sure if there is a true difference, but it is inferred with the title "compact."

Other than the larger engine and easy-turn feature, I am really not sure about the differences that I might be concerned with. Such as the metal thickness, and differences in the hardware used. I think that would be something that you would have to do in person.


----------



## 1happyguy (Aug 11, 2014)

I am going to go to a local dealer to see in person. I know Home Depot is a Ariens dealer but I want to support the local dealer if possible. They will have them in stock as HD doesn't and you have to order them!!

Supporting local dealers is KEY in my eyes as many people do the same with me by NOT taking there cars to the steelership and bring them to me for repairs!!


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

1happyguy said:


> I am going to go to a local dealer to see in person. I know Home Depot is a Ariens dealer but I want to support the local dealer if possible. They will have them in stock as HD doesn't and you have to order them!!
> 
> Supporting local dealers is KEY in my eyes as many people do the same with me by NOT taking there cars to the steelership and bring them to me for repairs!!


good move on supporting a dealer.

As far as auto turn, it takes a little while to get the hang of it, just be careful if someone lays down some tracks. It will pull ya to one side or the other (could hit an something in that situation) I put a set of Armor shoes on and that helped. Another trick I learned from here is when turning around don't push it to turn, pull a little instead on the side you want to turn.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

1happyguy said:


> I am going to go to a local dealer to see in person. I know Home Depot is a Ariens dealer but I want to support the local dealer if possible. They will have them in stock as HD doesn't and you have to order them!!
> 
> Supporting local dealers is KEY in my eyes as many people do the same with me by NOT taking there cars to the steelership and bring them to me for repairs!!


Hey, I understand that, as well as most here do. It's just a matter of figuring out which one. 

Help is here.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

db9938 said:


> Ohh, Now thats a tough decision. I guess it might depend on your upper body strength and ability to turn the machine. As an ASE mechanic, I will assume that this might not be as much of an issue.
> 
> Size and storage may also be something that should be considered. I am not sure if there is a true difference, but it is inferred with the title "compact."
> 
> Other than the larger engine and easy-turn feature, I am really not sure about the differences that I might be concerned with. Such as the metal thickness, and differences in the hardware used. I think that would be something that you would have to do in person.





1happyguy said:


> The craftsman was returned with no problems!!
> 
> We have decided to go with an Ariens.
> 
> ...


 sounds like some kind of tree hugging hippie place if you ask me. with all that shared stuff.


----------



## 1happyguy (Aug 11, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> sounds like some kind of tree hugging hippie place if you ask me. with all that shared stuff.


Not really!! We all like to save $$$!! 

Here are the choices

Compact 24 (no auto turn 208cc motor) $ 800
Deluxe 28 (auto turn 251 cc motor)$1000
Platinum 24 (auto turn hand warmers and 291 cc Ariens AX engine ) That is a beefy engine in my eyes!! $1400

Some basic info
We live 12 miles WEST of Washington DC (average snow fall 24 inches a year) We can get MUCH more snow or much less!! Heavy wet to dry snow!!

I can do all repairs when the warranty runs out!!

Thanks again!!


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Personally, have a Deluxe 24" and love it. It hasn't met a storm it couldn't handle yet, and we had one a few years ago that was historic.......40" in less than a day. Same engine as the Deluxe 28" (no auto turn at the time I purchased) and fits more easily in my garage. So I guess this means that I would chose the 28" out of those 3. The Platinum is nice, but I doubt it will outperform the 28" Deluxe in your area to the point that you would notice.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Just out of curiosity how big are these areas that the three of you will be using it?


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Just out of curiosity how big are these areas that the three of you will be using it?


Very good question.


----------



## 1happyguy (Aug 11, 2014)

On average our snowfalls are 4-6 inches on average!! We can have 12+ storm too!

We live in a very interesting area during winter!!

Some winters NO SNOW!!

We do get the big one every few years!! 16+


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

1happyguy said:


> On average our snowfalls are 4-6 inches on average!! We can have 12+ storm too!
> 
> We live in a very interesting area during winter!!
> 
> ...


Good detail, but I think db9938 was getting at was surface area. All of you have single car drive ways, 3 car wide driveways, then how long are the driveway way. 

For example in my neighborhood in MPLS the driveways start out 2 cars wide then grow to 3 cars wide and are about 3 cars long. 

By car, I'm talking a full size car, not a smart car,,,,,,,,,


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

now that you've returned the craftsman snowblower i'll bet you are 1happyguy


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

liftoff1967 said:


> Good detail, but I think db9938 was getting at was surface area. All of you have single car drive ways, 3 car wide driveways, then how long are the driveway way.
> 
> For example in my neighborhood in MPLS the driveways start out 2 cars wide then grow to 3 cars wide and are about 3 cars long.
> 
> By car, I'm talking a full size car, not a smart car,,,,,,,,,


Yes, that was what I was referring too, the general surface area, in (real) car lengths and widths. 

I understand that your snowfall varies, so does mine. There are some winters, I'll not do anything, some a single stager would suffice, and then like last winter my arsenal was well used. And this is with my 2x1 driveway, and the in-laws 2x8 driveway, not to mention sidewalks, aprons and the like. 

Just trying to help.


----------



## 1happyguy (Aug 11, 2014)

Most of our driveways are 1 car width and about 80-100ft in length!!
Some are asphalt and others are concrete!! The best area at the end of my driveway where all the snow is piled from the county is a nice NEW pad at the end!! Makes for a nice area to clean with a new snowblower!!
Yes I am 1happyguy after returning the craftsman 


Sears called and asked me why I returned it and I told them it felt CHEAP!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

1happyguy said:


> Most of our driveways are 1 car width and about 80-100ft in length!!
> Some are asphalt and others are concrete!! The best area at the end of my driveway where all the snow is piled from the county is a nice NEW pad at the end!! Makes for a nice area to clean with a new snowblower!!
> Yes I am 1happyguy after returning the craftsman
> 
> ...


 and what did they say?????


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

1happyguy said:


> Most of our driveways are 1 car width and about 80-100ft in length!!
> Some are asphalt and others are concrete!! The best area at the end of my driveway where all the snow is piled from the county is a nice NEW pad at the end!! Makes for a nice area to clean with a new snowblower!!
> Yes I am 1happyguy after returning the craftsman
> 
> ...


Hah, what did they say to that?

Considering that you are all dealing with a sizable amount of paved real estate, and you have above average mechanical aptitude, have you considered a larger used machine?

Granted, it may be overkill for the "average" winter, but then it has the ability to breeze through those, and yet still handle the "dumpings." And considering the amount time that each partner has with the machine, in any one event, this may reduce those friction moments where one wants it while the other has it.


----------



## 1happyguy (Aug 11, 2014)

Ok a bit of an update!

I have been looking at CL in my area and came across this today!!

Ariens 27 Deluxe Snowblower


I may and go check it out. It seems that it is only 3 years old and does have a Briggs 249cc in it. 

Price I am not sure on I guess it was around $1000 new?

Thanks


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

For a group of three, i would spend the extra 3 to 4 hundred and go brand new with a warranty....Ariens Deluxe 28 in. Electric Start Gas Snow Blower with Auto-Turn Steering-921030 at The Home Depot


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That is a clean machine. I would make sure that the bucket, augers, and impeller is just as clean. 

The warranty, eh, I'm not sure. Right now the individuals would be invested into it for roughly $217 a piece, and it could be lower. When you jump up to new, that's $333, for a difference of $116, a piece. Except for maybe the whole auger transmission, electric starter, and the engine, I can think of anything that could go wrong, that would exceed the price difference. And if the engine fails, it could be re-powered with a Harbor Freight engine for less than $100. 

I understand that for some, the warranty is the right way to go, but this guy is a mechanic by trade.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

1happyguy said:


> Ok a bit of an update!
> I have been looking at CL in my area and came across this today!!Ariens 27 Deluxe Snowblower
> I may and go check it out. It seems that it is only 3 years old and does have a Briggs 249cc in it. Price I am not sure on I guess it was around $1000 new?
> Thanks


I had the EXACT same rig. Good machine. The ONLY reason I got ride of it was I wanted an adjustable chute from the dash board. Having to stop, reach over the blower and change the pitch of the chute is a real pain, when one is dealing with a face full of snow. I got $550 for mine on trade in here in MN in October of last year. The stealer said he would get $650 for it on the floor. I would toss (6) Franklin's at him and see if he bites. If ya keep it in the garage all year, then the cover is not really a big deal (bargaining tool)


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Being that you are a mechanic by trade I wouldn't worry about the warranty. I would look the machine over real good check for wear and tare and if the machine is as nice as it looks in the photo I would as mentioned above offer him 600. That's a more than a 40% savings when you figure tax etc on a new machine. Even at 650 if it is as nice as it looks in the photo it's probably a good deal with the mat and cover. Carl.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

They come new with a three year warranty and last year in the fall offered a 5 year warranty with new machines. You never know if the previous owner changed oil, drained fuel, etc. Way too much for a used machine. Yes, he could put a harbor freight cooker on it if the motor pukes, but then you look like a fool to the neighbors. They went new with the Crapsman, stay new. Just my opinion.


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

I vote new too. Splitting the cost 3 ways the savings from used are small.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Hah, what did they say to that?
> 
> Considering that you are all dealing with a sizable amount of paved real estate, and you have above average mechanical aptitude, have you considered a larger used machine?
> 
> Granted, it may be overkill for the "average" winter, but then it has the ability to breeze through those, and yet still handle the "dumpings." And considering the amount time that each partner has with the machine, in any one event, this may reduce those friction moments where one wants it while the other has it.


After reading through this thread again, this is easily the best answer. Any certified tech, as the op indicated he is, should easily be able to get a large older 2 stage off of craigslist up and running as well as a new machine. He indicated his group likes to save money, as do I. With the amount of snow his area gets it would be a shame to invest a boatload of cash on a new machine and just let it sit. My winter arsenal consists of 3 machines that i have a total of $150 invested in. Just seems like a more wallet friendly situation. But I'm talking much older, something with real metal in it for a $100 or so. Maybe an additional used large single stage would fit his situation. 2 machines for way less than one new.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> sounds like some kind of tree hugging hippie place if you ask me. with all that shared stuff.


Hello all, I have been awol for a while. Man does time fly!
Soon winter will be upon us and I will be back bothering you all.
I just got around to putting my little Craftsman in the shed for summer storage. Looks like I should have just left it in my garage.  Took me half the summer to get strength to clean out the shed first.


 Ha Ha Ha, I was thinking something like a hippy commune myself, complete with a shared old school bus with flowers painted on it. Hippy Girls dancing in the rain or under the full moon to Beatles tunes.

Heck if you can fix them, for $1500 you could get 3 machines....one for everyone? You might only have to do a tuneup and maybe rebuild or clean the carb out.
I have seen people get rid of something because it starts to run rough or gets to be hard starting. They just toss it and by a new one. And the old one might only need a new plug or carb cleaning.
They are out there you just have to search for them.

I agree, sharing is a good way to become One unhappyguy.
Unless....you all take turns using it. One storm one guy do ALL the blowing. The next storm the other does it and then the next one the third owner does it. But even then that could create problems itself.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> Hello all, I have been awol for a while. Man does time fly!
> Soon winter will be upon us and I will be back bothering you all.
> I just got around to putting my little Craftsman in the shed for summer storage. Looks like I should have just left it in my garage.  Took me half the summer to get strength to clean out the shed first.
> 
> ...


 ALOHA there big ED. nice to hear from you again.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> ALOHA there big ED. nice to hear from you again.


Hello back.....I have been lurking here once and a while.
I was too lazy to go and get my secret password book. 

I will be back more when the cold comes.
Been real busy, it seems like there are not enough hours in a week!
Sleep, work, sleep! Then work around the house and in the house. And spend a little time fooling around with my trains. Then there are picnics weddings etc. Holidays are a busy time too. 
What I need is a 4 day work week and 2 months off for vacation. 

Hey onehappyguy, have you looked at this thread?
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/21337-freebies.html

They are out there, you have to search and being a mechanic helps immensely.
And if you happen to need to know something the guys here will walk you through and provide all kinds of help. Some might even have the parts you need. 
One machine for everyone.
You can have snowblowing contests. 

$1500 should get you 3 machines along with a bunch of parts.


----------



## 1happyguy (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello again

Keep the suggestions coming I like them!! Used is an option and I do enjoy bringing older things back to life!! I will tell you one thing about the used machine the guy was selling is he told me a firm price and I said no way for a used machine I haven't seen!

I MAY have a chance to pick up a older HONDA snowblower from a customer of mine and I KNOW he has taken care of it!!

The HONDA snowblowers are EXPENSIVE!! 

Now if Toyota would make a snowblower!!


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

The one in the middle is a Yaris.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

1happyguy said:


> Hello again
> 
> Keep the suggestions coming I like them!! Used is an option and I do enjoy bringing older things back to life!! I will tell you one thing about the used machine the guy was selling is he told me a firm price and I said no way for a used machine I haven't seen!
> 
> ...


They are, but when look at the details of their construction and engineering behind them, it explains the price. 

You could always buy a Toyota house. Shipping may kill you though...

TOYOTA MOTOR CORPORATION GLOBAL WEBSITE | 75 Years of TOYOTA | Housing | TOYOTA HOUSING CORPORATION


----------

